#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 全站自動記錄用戶簡繁設定並自動轉換

## 狼王白牙

由與狼之樂園現在兩位超管都是簡體字使用者

加上我們的連盟網站以簡體字為主

加上站長（我）自己的個人網站都是. CN域名

如果不開發自動簡繁顯示，我也會在 下次修改管理通則時取消必需先將文章轉換為正體中文才可以發表這項規定。

唉，大陸同胞來這裡都會主動的轉換為繁體中文

我愛福爾摩沙，但我也敬仰神州文化，That,s it.

----------


## yoching

整頁轉換啊~~~

我是可以做出來，不過不算小工程。
考量到頁面緩存的問題。

我原本是打算要給你做文章轉換簡繁體的功能的。那比較簡單。
看你的意思是想要全頁面轉換。這可能比較麻煩了點。不過我盡量試看看好了。

----------


## wingwolf

總之就是再推薦一次吧~

http://www.i2113.com/IT/big5gb/




> 》 在用户端电脑即时进行繁简转换, 完全不佔用主机的资源
> 》 支援通站自动转换 或 单页面手动转换


不知道樂園的系統可不可以用~~~

----------


## yoching

呵呵~~~感謝你的提供。

不過這其實是早期我跟某位站長研究出來的機制。認真來說也算是一種網路上的共有資源的開發模式。
不過該站其實利用這套機制還有加上一些處理。也已知有些問題。

應付單純的HTML頁面是還OK。但針對論壇的處理其實並不太適合的。還產生一些不必要的BUG存在。

當然，如果你們覺得還是要掛入這樣的模式我也不反對。

----------


## 螺旋狼

打擾一下 小獸猜您所說的bug是指ajax的一些內容顯示上

如果只針對文章內文呢?(前提是文章不會ajax更新...)

下面是隨意亂寫的(搭配jQuery)，太醜請別見怪


```
	$(".content").each(function () {
		$(this).text(translateFunction($(this).text()));
	});
```

因為就小獸的認知文章是本體，在文章上實現這樣的功能小獸覺得比較重要。

另外就是不知道vBulletin有沒有實作l10n了 ...

----------


## yoching

早期有開發過，在每個文章塊上面會有個簡體化跟繁體化的按鍵。
套用的就是這個JS的處理。

認真來說，該JS就是先針對可對應的字碼計算其繁簡可對應的字碼透過公式做切換字碼的對應後，無法套用公式的字碼則用字碼表來處理更換。
無法更換的則會維持原值。

一般針對單一文章裏面的量，處理起來還算是OK的，畢竟只要針對相對應的文章元件處理。但如果是整篇的話。由於需要做排除HTML的去除處理後再做相對應的字碼應對。往往會造成因剛好符合某些的情況而去造成排版上的錯位問題。

再則就是當字數量很多的情況下，也會照成處理緩慢的問題。一篇一篇文章處理單一元件的話，比較不容易碰上字數過大的問題。
但整篇處理的話。則會有這樣的機會發生。所以一般再外面用的整頁簡繁化，大多是做成緩存頁的方式來處理。
但那也得該頁面的變動性不大才行。如果變動性很大的頁面，還是有機會容易照成問題。

----------


## 螺旋狼

如果修改這個呢?不必拆解整個HTML的結構 (不好意思沒乖乖爬三樓的code不知道是不是相同)

緩慢就比較無解 頂多是等整個頁面處理完之後再動

或是偵測範圍 "看到哪開始翻哪" (有點像是看到哪圖片才開始慢慢載 之前有點流行這樣的做法)

一般文章沒有很長 小說的話通常會發好幾篇發 (我是這麼想拉 實際上你們會比較清楚)

----------


## 狼王白牙

建議採用簡單的 javascript 轉換方式
猜想，如果會產生 Bug ,應該是搜尋的時候會找不到自己的資料
或是兩岸用語轉換時會被轉換為錯誤的結果

例如，記憶體 不會轉換為 内存 ，好像 不會轉換為 貌似

其它的部份，數據庫裡儲存的大小應該是不受影響的，但是如果如大大所言會產生 Bug
那麼就建議不要開發，我想，這個網站也沒有重要到去找付費轉換的方案。

1. 其實很多瀏覽器如火狐等都有簡繁轉換插件

2. 早晚大家都要熟析兩種漢字的 (笑而不言)

----------


## yoching

我的意思是

全篇處理，有危險性。
但單篇文章控制。就沒那危險性。

因為你之前要求的是整篇頁面處理，我沒辦法。不安全的因素太多。
但如果只是在單文章上做一個簡繁顯示控制。那就OK。

----------


## 狼王白牙

理解，
那就單篇處理，之前的Phpbb2也是單篇處理的

以不危險的方案為主  這需要開發，還是已經開發好了呢？

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前我们已经确定要找一个全站转换的方案， 本篇帖子使用简体字

 如果大家有天看到本篇帖子有天变成了繁体字

 那就表示系统成功安装

 简体化是未来中文字的趋势， 国际上所谓的 Chinese 是中国所使用的官方文字

台湾所使用的的繁体字叫做传统汉字 Traditional Han

 历史上， 没有绝对的， 或是永远的正统。

 刘备为汉室正統， 但并没有统一三国时代。

请大家仔细观察 中文出版品的市场变化。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  白牙老大：

      本狼相信繁簡轉化體制對於狼版而言是有其必要性的，因為有很多獸來自對岸(或馬來西亞、新加坡等地)。然而，本狼偏好的是正體字(繁體字)。本狼覺得縱使正體字筆劃數目較多，然而他們是經過幾千年來的演變成為今天的形貌；簡體字使用至今已有五十多年，然而當初造字之時與正體字相比顯得較無規則。如愛無心、親無見、產無生、陰陽右分別為月日等。

      正體字與獸的一個主要的完美結合正是本版著名漫畫獸館主之《機甲盤古》，裡面的文字幻術全部都是建立在正體字的基礎之上發展劇情，在那樣的時空之下，簡體字應該不會出現。聯合國中中文認定以簡體字為主，那是因為中國的巨大影響力以及使用簡體字的人類數目遠超過使用正體字的人類數目之故。總而言之，本狼支持繁簡轉換，然而正體字依然有其必要性。(尤其所有古文獻都是以正體字來寫的。)

      倘若白牙老大或是各位友獸有所異議，煩請留言回覆；或有認為本狼此文太偏激者也煩請告知，本狼會考慮撤除。

                                                                                    凍狼      斯冰菊   101(2012)/11/6    13:21

後記：白牙老大這樣嗥本狼才想到，仔細思索之後，本狼的確是想得不夠周全。

----------


## 狼王白牙

今天詢問了幾家網站全站轉換的廠商，
感覺速度不是很理想

所以要達成快速的簡繁化轉換，仍有計術上的困難。
最快的方法，仍然是用戶的 I E, Firefox , Google  Chrome 上加裝轉換套件。

這一小點門檻，事實上也造就了一些 Nature Selection
所以我們這裡自主轉換語言來達成兩岸交流的，
事實證明他們都非常優秀

但是一套知名漫畫建立在何種語言上來說明必要性，這一點有問題
因為很多獸漫畫建立在英語日語上，想。上述所有語言在此都能展現出文字之美才對。
若上述為真，那麼百度貼吧上的龐大，遠超過台灣獸同好圈的聚合
那豈不也說明簡体中文比起繁體中文對與獸同好圈更有吸引力？
當然我這是錯誤的邏輯示範

但是，wingwolf 曾經說過，她打繁體有時會打錯字，所以如果她願意
我並不會禁止使用簡体中文。


相較之下，
很多大陸會員的水準遠高於台灣人，前幾天還出現假的大陸人，來我們版上貼文
少數會員知道我有開設免費貼圖版給台灣地區使用

----------


## 狼王白牙

但是大部分的人不知道的真相是
它多次被大陸黑客入侵並被置換首頁成五星旗
但是他留下了QQ跟聯絡方式，
我佩服，
他對台灣人的資料絲豪未破壞

反觀台灣人，
破壞力不但超強，建設力又輸給大陸
從此以後，我心向著神州，歡迎簡体字使用者

我今後将會以身作則的使用你們熟希的文字來會應你們
再重申一次，我從沒講過這裡大部份都是繁體用戶，所以請用繁體字這句話。

----------


## 狼狗傑

白牙，你做了傻事。
為了使你簡體字政策得以推行，你的理由反而製造更多阻力。
你強調簡體字的優越性，又錯誤地強調大陸人比台灣更優越。
不僅讓狼版繁體字使用者更加排斥，還武斷宣稱大陸人比較有建設力，臺灣人建設力輸大陸。
這根本就是讓狼版變成兩岸獸圈與簡繁體世界交流狂潮中的礁石，兩岸獸圈互動只會在此觸礁。
你還破壞自己的原則，言論已有討論政治之嫌，而你之前是禁止臺灣人對大陸發表負面言論的，現在你反過來罵臺灣人，阻礙兩岸獸圈交流嗎？
你說出來的話收不回去，承擔它們對狼版造成的負面後果吧。
祝你好運。

----------


## 狼王白牙

全站簡體化測試

*http://wolfbbs.net/gb*

P.S. 上篇回應無可奉告

----------

